# SS Rimsdale and SS Morefield



## angus macsween (Jul 31, 2008)

Can anyone help.
Been looking through my late fathers discharge books (he went to sea in 1929)
Iv'e managed to obtain photographs/information on all ships he sailed on except SS Morefield and SS Rimsdale.
My father joined Rimsdale in Liverpool on 5/3/50 and sailed on both ships up until 1954.
I believe both vessels were owned by Captain Angus Campbell ex Clan Line.

Regards Angus.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Angus is this the Rimsdale you are looking for

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=102608


----------



## angus macsween (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you for quick response,this is the Rimsdale I was looking for,in what looks like Greenock

Regards Angus.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Angus is this your Morefield ??

SS Morefield(ex Denwick head-46, ex Wheatblade -38) 265 tons, built 1923 by Hansen SB & Rep; Co Ltd. Bideford.
127.0 x 22.1 x 7.8. 1 deck. 2 cyl steam engine & 1 single ended boiler at 130psi. ESD. Machinery aft. Well deck. Code flags MLQW.
Registered Glasgow. British flag. Owned by MacShipping Co; Ltd. 30 Willim St, Glasgow C1
Official number 145730.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

If R58484956 has the right ship, here are a couple of pictures of the 'Denwick Head':
http://www.allatsea.cx/images/ships/Denwick Head2.jpg
http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/denwick head.html
Her various owners are listed here:
http://archiver.rootsweb.ancestry.com/th/read/Mariners/2005-03/1109796755


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Bruce I think that might be the 1947 build?
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/107764
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/296614
Photo of WHEATBLADE this one looks more a 1923 build
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/slides/Wheatblade-01.html


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Ian, thanks, you have the correct vessel.

Bruce


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Bruce
Looking for someone’s ship can be a wee bit confusing at the best of times, I’ve posted photos that were the wrong ones but someone on SN will find the right one, that’s what’s good about this site. We all try and help.


----------



## angus macsween (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you it certainly looks like Morefield ex Wheatblade,Rimsdale was ex Wheathill.
I joined SN 2 days ago,query posted less than 24 hours and solved.

Angus


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry it took so long. LOL


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All;
Interesting thread here. However, I would ask for any info for ss RIMSDALE which Bobby posted. I cannot find it anywhere. Mirimar oftentimes needs the 'first' name to find this information, but I cannot seem to find that anywhere. Any help will be appreciated.
Cheers, Rory


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello again;
The information R58484956 provided helped a lot. I figured they were sisters so just went to the Link for that particular maker, and there the two were. That builder constructed only 10 ships 1921-1924.
1923 Built by Hanson Shipbuilding, Bideford Yard 7 – for Spillers Ltd. Cardiff
1923 WHEATHILL – 1932 RATHMORE – 1937 RIMSDALE – 1950 COMALA – 1955 Sc Glasgow
1923 Built by Hanson Shipbuilding, Bideford Yard 8 – for Spillers Ltd. Cardiff
1923 WHEATBLADE – 1933 DENWICK HEAD – 1946 MOREFIELD – 1955 Sc Glasgow
Thanks, Rory


----------



## Sandgrounder55 (10 mo ago)

I have come into possession of a “Continuous Certificate of Discharge” belonging to a George S Mackintosh (D.O.B. 14/1/1900) with entries from 1927 through to 1968,
A number that were on the Rimsdale, if anyone has a connection to either G. S. Mackintosh or indeed the Rimsdale they are more than welcome to the Certificate.

Other ships includ.

Berriedale
Lothdale
Glen Mary
Authenticity

and many others


----------

